#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE IN SHOW - FOTO'S >  >  Atomix Drive-in Show

## Ludo

Hier enkele foto's van onze drive-in show. Dit zijn foto's van een schoolfeestje in Leeuwarden, ook wel (PJA Party genoemd)


Hieronder een foto toen de zaal net open ging



Zoals je ziet, enkele seconden later maar dan de oudhollandse lichteffecten (Martin Destroyers, Magic Moon)



Ok de laatste van het begin vd party



Wit licht?



Na afloop



Wat hing/stond er?
[list][*]Veel truss[*]6 par balkjes[*]2 Martin PRO518[*]4 Martin PRO812[*]2 Martin Destroyer[*]Martin Magic Moon[*]stuk of 3 strobos[*]2 van die spiegeldingen[*]Martin Pro2000 rookmachine[*]Martin 2518 (parren)[*]Martin 2308 (scans)[*]NJD Switch pack[*]Pulsar 4001 (blindertje)[/list]

[list][*]2 RCF W-Bins p/k[*]2 JBL glijbanen p/k[*]2 JBL toppen[*]Harrisson K4000 (laag)[*]Harrisson K3000 (hoog)[*]Harrisson Crossover[*]ESO Mengpaneel[*]2x Pioneer CDJ-100S[*]Numark CDN... weet ik niet[*]Mp3 computertje[/list]

----------


## Destiny

Mooie foto's, vooral die ene met die blinders.

Had je die avond trouwens niks om/over die poten van de wind-up?
Kan me voorstellen dat iemand hierover zou kunnen vallen!

DJ Jip
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

_Zoek en gij zult vinden... vind gij niet dan is het zoek!_

----------


## Ludo

Ja, er zaten echte verkeers pionnetjes over de punten heen, en er is niemand over heen gestruikeld....

Sorry voor mn goeie (ahum) nederlands...

En nog even een verbetering:
Er stond maar 1 w-bin per kant en 1 glijbaan per kant... dus het valt mee... Merken haal ik ook wel eens door de war... Dat heb je he met al die troep (lees: kwaliteits apparatuur)

Greetz,

Ludo

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Ziet er idd. erg netjes uit!!! 

Allemaal eigendom of ook inhuur!?

*<h5>Showtechniek</h5>*

----------


## Ludo

Allemaal eigendom op de liertorens na. Ik weet het, wel veel truss maar geen liertorens... Komt nog wel..

Greetz,

Atomix

----------


## Niek...

> citaat:vooral die ene met die blinders.



Hmz...strobo's!

Ik word altijd weer blij van zulk soort foto's. Zo zijn er op foto's 1 + 2 geen scans te bekennen en toch ziet het geheel er netjes uit. Er zijn altijd weer mensen die pushen en zeuren over scans (OK, het zin mooie dingen), maar het kan dus ook zonder.

Naar aanleiding van de verschillende topics over "marktverziekers", "uitbreiden drive-in-shows", etc ben ik eigenlijk wel benieuwd wat dir nu gekost moet hebben...

DMX = Doe Maar X-treme

----------


## Niek...

Als laatste: waarom heet je hier Atomix en is je URL discoflashdance <img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>

DMX = Doe Maar X-treme

----------


## sussudio

> citaat:[*]Numark CDN... weet ik niet



Numark CDN-32

Jullie show ziet er goed uit. Maar zou je niet eens een veiligere manier verzinnen om je trussen aan elkaar te koppelen ?

Ik bedoel:


Of nee, nog erger is onderstaande verbinding. Ook met spanband, maar hier hangt de truss uitsluitend aan spanband eronder ...



Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## Evert

Die spanbanden waren inderdaad niet erg veilig, ook al was het sterk genoeg.
Daarom zijn wij sinds kort de trotse eigenaar van een aantal van die speciale doughty klemmen voor truss.

De reden dat de url discoflashdance.nl is, komt doordat de naam van de drive-in eerst FlashDance was, maar dankzij een paar zeer geliefde collega's (not <img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle>) met een geregistreerde bedrijfsnaam moesten wij de naam veranderen...

gr, de mede eigenaar van Atomix Drive-In show.

----------


## PHsound

Ziet er goed uit leuk showtje lijkt me.
niks mis meej alleen dat trusje indedaad.
voortaaan erop leggen lijkt me veiliger.

DJ-Productions= PHsound!!!!!!

----------


## Techieguy

Erop leggen kan natuurlijk niet... Is driehoeks truss...

----------


## ralph

De lichtshow ziet er netjes uit. waarme sturen jullie dit aan? of zie ik nu iets over het hoofd in je opsomming?

Nu even over die truss dan:
Ga je wel eens met een zwwar iets in een aanhanger of busje op pad?
Dan sjor je dat vast vast met spanbanden niet?

Wel, daar zijn die dingen voor bedoeld! niet om je truss aan op te hangen!

Als je alleen maar rechte stukkies truss hebt liggen, maak op locatie dan ook alleen maar rechte stukkies truss

Wil je een hoek om, een kruising van truss, dan gebruik je de daartoe vrij in de handel verkrijgbare corners. Kost een paar knaken maar dan heb je ook wat.
Die doughty klemmen kunnen ook, maar het smoelt allemaal voor geen meter als je het mij vraagt :-)

ow ja, erop leggen kan wel... a;s je netjes een groundsupport bouwt dan heb je ook met driehoekstruss een vlakke kant boven ...

Nogmaals, show zier er best netjes uit, maar de manier waarop dat aluminium is opgeknoopt kan echt niet.

Ralph,
Sounddesigner

----------


## Evert

Ik zei toch dat we tegenwoordig geen spanbandjes meer gebruiken om truss op te hangen? doen we met die klemmen die perfect werken om een klein dwars stukje truss op te hangen, en het maakt echt niet uit hoe het er dan uit ziet (het gaat om de lichtsjow). Als er een klant naar me toe komt die zegt dat ie niet wil betalen omdat de klemmen niet mooi zijn, vreet ik onze scans op <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>.

Ik wou nog even kwijt dat we met z'n vijfen aan het dwarsstukje hebben gehangen om te kijken of het sterk genoeg was, en het was echt wel sterk genoeg!!

gr, iemand die gek is op Martin scans!!

----------


## Tiemen

Voor mijn part mag er 1000 man aanhangen...Zoiets hang je niet op die manier omhoog. En op de bovenste foto's zag ik dat je er nog scans aan gehangen hebt? Als je truss omhoog hangt, doe dat op 2 punten(minstens). Je mag nog zoveel klemmen op zo'n kleine oppervlakte als je wil, de stabiliteit van een constructie die aan 1 punt getakeld (of geklemd) is trekt op niets. Nergens heb ik safety's opgemerkt ook, maar zal wel zijn omdat ik slecht zie zeker.

Markske

----------


## Rob

waarom moeten er van de 10 reacties er 8 over dat truss gaan dat het niet veilig is dat kunnen wij wel zien hoor en dat weten hun nu ook wel.

Rob v.d. Molen
Drive-in Breaktime

----------


## Tiemen

Omdat zoiets nogal belangrijk is misschien...Je speelt geen spelletjes hé...Truss boven volk hangen of plaatsen is niet zomaar iets dat je doet zonder er bij na te denken, en als ik die foto's zie, dan zie je dat er NIET bij nagedacht is. Besef je wel goed wat er allemaal zou kunnen gebeuren als er zo 1 stukje truss met 2 scannetjes aan naar beneden komt? En verzekering en zo, meestal maken jonge mensen daar zich geen zorgen in, want is te duur. Denk gewoon eens na man, en denk aan de gevolgen als er iets gebeurd.

Markske

PS Als je foto's plaatst, zorg dan gewoon dat het in orde is, dan kunnen we er niet negatief op reageren

----------


## DeMennooos

Het mag ook niet i.v.m de brandveiligheid.

Afgezien daarvan, takelen is ook niet echt jullie sterkste kant zoals te zien is op jullie site. Enig idee wat voor krachten die uit het lood bevestigde takels veroorzaken?


Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Evert

Zucht <img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle>,nog 1 keer voor de mensen die blijkbaar niet zo goed kunnen lezen:

Wij gebruiken tegenwoordig geen spanbanden meer om truss op te hangen, deze foto is alweer een tijdje terug gemaakt.

Kunnen we het nou weer eens ergens anders over hebben?? dank u.

afz, een persoon die trots is op het apperatuur wat ie bij alkaar heeft gespaard voor z'n hobby drive-in.

----------


## Mark

Okay ander onderwerp...

Wie is dit???

--------------------------------------------------
Hier stonden dus 2 plaatjes van borsten van die drive-in-show... maar tripod staat niet toe dat ik ze doorlink...

Wil je ze ook zien? Klik ga dan naar http://www.discoflashdance.nl/ en klik op "foto's -&gt; apres ski party 
---------------------------------------------------

Mark

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Een internetprovider misschien ???? *zucht*...

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## PHsound

Beste Evert,

je moet het niet opvatten als kritiek maar gewoon een aanwijzing.
Dit word soms wel een beetje te vaak gezegt!

Maar daar leer je tog alleen van.

Verder is gewoon een leuk showtje en zeker voor hoby (ik heb het niet)

DJ-Productions= PHsound!!!!!!

----------


## volgspot

leuk showtje jammer van die spanbanden, maar dat heb je al opgelost


g r e e t z z z

----------


## Evert

Ik ga die spanbanden maar inlijsten denk ik, ze zijn wel beroemd geworden. misschien worden ze wel geld waard... <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle>

hoi...

----------


## Tiemen

Ik zou er niet fier op zijn...

Markske

----------


## bertuss

ennu evert, welkom op het forum. je bent al meteen toe aan vakantie na al die kritiek. over die sp*nb*nd*n. 
suc6 verder met de volgende shows

----------


## Ludo

Na alle ellende over de sp*nb*nd*n hebben moeten aan horen zal ik nog even een mooi fototje plaatsen.





Na afloop het entree standje weer.. zo mooi..




Hier hebben we volgens mij echt aan alle officiele regels voldaan. De spanbanden liggen thuis... waren ze horen. En hebben we hier een enkelvoudig trussje 8 meter met 6  martin scans. Ik zeg zelf... een strakke Entree!! of niet soms? Het was overgens een standaard schoolfeestje voor een kleine 500 man. Een leuke zaal om onze creativiteit op los te laten. 

Greetz,

Ludo
Atomix Drive-in Show

Ps. Die blote ti*t*n weet ik niet wie het is... ze trok het zomaar omhoog en opeens had ik er een foto van... eigenlijk onverklaarbaar...

----------


## PowerSound

En wat gebruik je weer als geluidset precies voor zo'n 500 man ?
Ofanders niks te zeggen, behalve die **********.

FUCK OFF AUTOBPM USERS !!! 
Viva Ypoc, Viva Contest, Viva Qsc, Viva EV, Viva JBL, Viva PowerSound !

----------


## Evert

Voor de grotere feestjes zoals deze hebben we per kant:
-1x dubbele W-bin (RCF)
-1x glijbaan (JBL)
-1x topkast (JBL)
Dit alles versterkt met een Harrisson versterker rack.
voor de kleinere setjes hebben we per kant:
-1x EV Eliminator sub
-1x EV Eliminator top
Dit word versterkt met de Q66 versterker van EV

Ik wou nog ff kwijt dat onze website niet meer up to date is. De apparatuur lijst is sterk verouderd...

mzzl

----------


## ralph

Rob heb jij poep in je hoofd?
[quote]
waarom moeten er van de 10 reacties er 8 over dat truss gaan dat het niet veilig is dat kunnen wij wel zien hoor en dat weten hun nu ook wel.
[\quote]

Ga jij maar een vrijwillig onder deze truss combinatie stan zonder helm op terwijl ik flink tegen die constructie ga lopen schoppen...spreken we makaar wel weer wanneer je snel daaronder vandaan bent weggevlucht!

Doe geen dingen waarvan je ab-so-luut geen verstand hebt!
Beperk je idd. tot het stukkie rechte truss dat je hoerboven post.
Kwam op je site trouwens n og wel foto's hele verveldende foto's tegen van takels die niet recht hangen enzo? noem jij dat reclame voor je zaakje? ik zou me dood schamen!

Ralph,
Sounddesigner

----------


## Ludo

Ik geloof dat je het over iemand anders zijn site hebt? Ik ben alles eens nagelopen maar takels hebben wij nog nooit gebruikt, alleen liertorens en wind-ups. Dus scheef heeft het nog nooit gestaan!

GreetZ

----------


## Ludo

Aaahh toch wel... in een sporthal een keer... Maar daar hing alles wel recht tenzij mijn ogen wat scheef zijn aangelegd maar daar heb ik mijn twijfels over.

Ik heb trouwens het idee dat mensen denken dat wij niet weten waar we mee bezig zijn maar dat weten wij dondersgoed! Over veiligheid wordt zeker nagedacht, overal zijn tegenwoordig valkettingkjes voor aangeschaft. Goede en degelijk Doughty clamps om trussen aan elkaar te monteren wat overgens aan alle regels voldoet! Misschien kan een enkele keer een stukje truss 1 cm hoger hangen dan de rest... och nou ja de vloer is scheef. So What!!?? 

In ieder geval, ben blij dat jullie alert zijn op dit soort aspecten.

Groeten,

Ludo

----------


## sussudio

> citaat:
> Aaahh toch wel... in een sporthal een keer... Maar daar hing alles wel recht tenzij mijn ogen wat scheef zijn aangelegd maar daar heb ik mijn twijfels over.



Ik zou maar eens heel snel naar de oogarts gaan dan, want op die sporthalfoto's zie ik geen enkele takel recht hangen. Sterk nog, nu ik die foto's eens wat beter bekijk zie ik daar nu ineens een speaker met 2 niet nader te noemen oranje bevestigingsdingen in de truss hangen?





> citaat:
> Ik heb trouwens het idee dat mensen denken dat wij niet weten waar we mee bezig zijn maar dat weten wij dondersgoed! Over veiligheid wordt zeker nagedacht, overal zijn tegenwoordig valkettingkjes voor aangeschaft.



Misschien kun je aangeven per wanneer jullie over veiligheid zijn gaan nadenken ?


Nu jullie het toch al zo zwaar hebben ( :Smile: ) kan dit puntje van kritiek er ook nog wel bij: als ik jou was zou ik de foto's aan de linkerkant van je site eens vervangen door foto's die wel van jezelf zijn. 

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## "DANCE-SOLUTION"

Dit zou ik persoonlijk ook niet doen...

http://atomixski.tripod.com/images/f...i/DSC03689.JPG

Dr hoeft maar iets te gebeuren of je glas cola gaat over je licht controlleers heen [:S] beetje lullig als je opeens zonder licht zit.

Wij zetten ons drinken NOOIT!! bij de apparatuur,meestal naast de cd's ofzo (ken je toch afdrogen  :Smile: )

Maar verder ziet het er goed uit!!!

----------


## DeMennooos

Je takels hangen misschien wel recht, maar de haken zijn niet recht onder de takel aan de truss bevestigd. Er komen zo wel hele rare krachten op je koppelingen...

Hoe hebben jullie die takels eigenlijk aan de trussjes vast gemaakt?

En als is de vloer nog zo scheef, je truss kun je wel recht krijgen...

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

> citaat:
> Dit zou ik persoonlijk ook niet doen...
> 
> http://atomixski.tripod.com/images/f...i/DSC03689.JPG
> 
> Dr hoeft maar iets te gebeuren of je glas cola gaat over je licht controlleers heen [:S] beetje lullig als je opeens zonder licht zit.
> 
> Wij zetten ons drinken NOOIT!! bij de apparatuur,meestal naast de cd's ofzo (ken je toch afdrogen )
> 
> Maar verder ziet het er goed uit!!!



Drinken zet de meer professionele technicus in een gaffarol....

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Evert

Wat een kinderachtig gezeik over een glaasje cola naast het apparatuur!!!
Wij hebben altijd een glas drinken erbij. Niet iedereen is blijkbaar zo onhandig als jullie, want bij ons is het nog nooit mis gegaan...
Er is wel eens een glaasje om gevallen, maar doekje erover en klaar was ut weer.
Ik zet m'n glaasje niet in een gaffa-rol. Dat ziet er pas sneu uit.

owja, die takels incl. truss zijn dat klusje in die sporthal bijgehuurd en opgehangen door het verhuurbedrijf. (wij hebben geen vierkante truss, en al helemaal geen takels)

Ik vind dat de reacties in dit forum zeer onprofessioneel zijn. Dat gezeur over die spanbanden is terecht, wij snappen inmiddels ook wel dat dat niet veilig (genoeg) is, maar over een glas cola????? diep triest!!!!

de mzzl

----------


## DeMennooos

Sommige dingen moet je niet eens meer serieus op in gaan.
Zoals die cola dus... 

Als mensen daar over willen miereneuken, zijn er vast nog wel wat dingen waar over te miereneuken valt bij hun.

En trouwens al we hier dan toch over de echte pro praten....
Die zet zijn drinken op de grond waar het 100 keer kan omvallen zonder dat je apparatuur nat wordt....

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Fritz

> citaat:Ik vind dat de reacties in dit forum zeer onprofessioneel zijn. Dat gezeur over die spanbanden is terecht, wij snappen inmiddels ook wel dat dat niet veilig (genoeg) is, maar over een glas cola????? diep triest!!!!



Ik vind ook wel eens dat mensen soms wat overdrijven. Het lijkt wel of het een sport is iemands activiteiten af te zeiken... Maarja daar zijn vast andere topics voor...

Fritz

----------


## djdabounce

> citaat:
> och nou ja de vloer is scheef. So What!!??



In een sporthal?????? Lijkt me niet echt geloofwaardig.


DMX = Doe Maar X-treme

----------


## sussudio

Hoezo afzeiken Fritz ? Dit is toch juist de kracht van het foto-forum ? Je plaatst een paar recente foto's en daarop krijg je commentaar. De nodige complimenten worden gegeven, maar je krijgt ook de nodige kritiek.

Over het algemeen is die kritiek geheel terecht en kun je die gebruiken om je show beter, mooier, handiger en veiliger te maken. Soms kun je helemaal niets met die kritiek en dan leg je het rustig naast je neer (of in het geval van de cola: zet je het rustig naast je neer).

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## Evert

djdabounce haalt 2 dingen door elkaar. dat van die scheve vloer ging niet over de sporthal, maar nog steeds over dat klusje in die school.

en wij zijn echt niet vies van een stukje kritiek, maar eerst 20 (ik mag graag overdrijven<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>) reacties over 1 stukje spanband en dan een hoop gezeur over een glaasje cola???
Als jullie nou eens ideeen hadden over een trussing over de zaal met eenvoudige truss en eenvoudige verbindingen, zouden jullie misschien kunnen helpen met de reacties...

hoi

----------


## Fritz

> citaat:Hoezo afzeiken Fritz ? Dit is toch juist de kracht van het foto-forum ? Je plaatst een paar recente foto's en daarop krijg je commentaar. De nodige complimenten worden gegeven, maar je krijgt ook de nodige kritiek.



Helemaal mee eens, maar als, je zoals hier het geval was, 20 keer hetzelfde krijgt te horen dat NIET goed is en maar een paar complimenten krijgt vind ik dat wat overdreven...

Fritz

----------


## ralph

Over zoiets belangrijks kan je niet vaak genoeg afgezeken worden Fritz!

Dat gehannes over die cola begrijp ik idd ook niet helemaal, als dat mis gaat heb je er alleen zelf maar last van...

Maar dan ff wat: als jij weet hoe het wel moet, en je huurt een bedrijf in dat in een sporthal de rigging voor jullie doet...
Dat ga je toch bij oplevering niet accoord met de manier waarop die zooi hangt?
haal maar naar beneden en begin maar opnieuw had ik gezegd!

en ff voor Evert: jij vindt de reacties onprofessioneel? ik vind die oplossing in de eerste foto's hier echt om er je ogen bij uit je kop te schamen van amateurisme!
en ja, dat is een reactie van een pro!

Even ter geruststelling fritz...heb je misschien ook fotoos van hoe jullie het nu doen, waar alles netjes geregeld is enzo?
zo heel erg sterk staan!

Ralph,
Sounddesigner

----------


## Evert

ff voor ralph, ik heb nooit gezegt dat het een degelijke bevestiging is op die foto..
jij noemt jezelf een pro, maar dat houd nog niet in dat jij overal verstand van hebt!!
ik vind het trouwens ook sneu dat je jezelf een pro noemt... Noem maar eens even op wat die ervaring van jou inhoud.

----------


## Fritz

Jongens, mail elkaar ff ofzo... om eruit te komen. Dit is het fotoforum weet je nog??

Fritz

----------


## Evert

mja Fritz, misschien heb je wel gelijk... ik hou er ook over op.
dit gaat ook negens meer over.

ik...

----------


## DeMennooos

Oplossingen voor een trussje in de zaal zijn er genoeg. Maar wat noem jij eenvoudig....

Ik zou gaan voor wat boekhoeken en normale corners. Maar ja die kosten wel pegels.
45 graden hoekjes zijn ook wel geinig, maar hetzelfde effect maak je weer met die boekhoeken.

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Freak_hifi

> citaat:
> 
> owja, die takels incl. truss zijn dat klusje in die sporthal bijgehuurd en opgehangen door het verhuurbedrijf. (wij hebben geen vierkante truss, en al helemaal geen takels)



We zijn uiteraard heel nieuwsgierig <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle> welk bedrijf hier heeft getakeld voor je.  


I hate the I AM AUDIO-*** types.

----------


## Ludo

Ik wil geen namen noemen maar het begint met een E. en eindigt op ckhardt...

----------


## Willem

Its weet meestal wel wat hij doet...mareh als je bij hem huurt zal je wel goed betaald krijgen voor je klusjes

----------


## Niek...

Jammer dat je 812 scans niet echt doorbreken t.o.v. die par 64's...Menig gast die trots (en jaloers<img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>)is op scans en dan zie je ze niet...<img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>

Tikfouten voorbehouden

----------


## DJ Purno

Je hebt op je MP3 computertje toch zeker wel het programma: atomix MP3 (zie atomixmp3.com) <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>


Greetz DJ Purno

{Tiep vauten foorbehaudun <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>}

----------


## PowerSound

***VERDOMME KUTPROGRAMMA DIE ATOMIXMP3 !!

Ik kan gewoon niet tegen dat progje !

Waarvoor dienen de echte DJ's dan nog voor met hun kostelijke apparatuur !


PowerSound was hier...

----------


## Ludo

> citaat:
> ***VERDOMME KUTPROGRAMMA DIE ATOMIXMP3 !!
> 
> Ik kan gewoon niet tegen dat progje !
> 
> Waarvoor dienen de echte DJ's dan nog voor met hun kostelijke apparatuur !
> 
> 
> PowerSound was hier...



Nounounou.... vloeken doe je thuis maar, AtomixMp3 is echt een programma waarvan je kan zeggen: Mixen voor mongolen... 1 druk opde knop en het loopt synchroom. Ideaal opzich maar het live werk blijft leuker!

En wij gebruiken alleen BPM studio op die computer, maar dat bevalt eigenlijk ook niet zo goed. Na 2 uren moet ie ge-reboot worden omdat hij dan super traag wordt. Enig idee hoe dat kan?

Greetz

----------


## CyberNBD

Dat ligt aan je computer, heel simpel <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>.  Op watvoor systeem draai je BPM? en, nog belangrijker: gebruik je het systeem uitsluitend voor BPM, of staan er nog andere dingen op?

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Rv

> citaat: En wij gebruiken alleen BPM studio op die computer, maar dat bevalt eigenlijk ook niet zo goed. Na 2 uren moet ie ge-reboot worden omdat hij dan super traag wordt. Enig idee hoe dat kan?



Ik heb net hetzelfde met gewoon winamp. Wanneer ik een 200-tal MP3zz inlaad en afspeel, dan kan mijn PC na een paar uur ook niet meer mee! :-(
Maar dat is gelukkig allemaal maar voor thuisgebruik.

____
Rv.

----------


## Ludo

> citaat:
> Dat ligt aan je computer, heel simpel <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>.  Op watvoor systeem draai je BPM? en, nog belangrijker: gebruik je het systeem uitsluitend voor BPM, of staan er nog andere dingen op?
> 
> Greetzzz,
> Tom



AMD600 MHz 256MB 7200RPM 60GB HD
Alleen voor mp3 en nergens anders voor

----------


## Willem

..Windows instellingen dus.........

----------


## Willem

o ja dat bedrijf beging met een i....kijk maar op zn kaartje....

----------


## kees

[[En wij gebruiken alleen BPM studio op die computer, maar dat bevalt eigenlijk ook niet zo goed. Na 2 uren moet ie ge-reboot worden omdat hij dan super traag wordt. Enig idee hoe dat kan?}]] 

is windows probleem:

Zorg voor goede pc met A-componenten, AMD kan wel, maar gebruikt andere instructies (wel compatible). Goede geluidskaart (geen live en andere kut kaarten maar bv. Terratec of Midiman) Windows 98 SE (zonder alle winamp, ms rommel!), laatste software BPM downloaden, nieuwste drivers voor alles downloaden. Alles goed configureren en gaan met die banaan!

BPM Studio en AMD processoren
Deze problemen worden veroorzaakt door de externe processor cache. Deactiveer de externe processor cache in de BIOS settings als het programma onstabiel draait. 

BPM Studio wordt langzamer naar mate deze langer speelt.
Kijk in de windows directory naar de SYSTEM.INI file en pas de volgende regels aan:
[vcache]
MaxFileCache=8192
MinFileCache=8192. 

Succes....

----------


## joost_summer

Ik wou ff zeggen, dat het enigste wat mij boeide wat er onderaan de site stond, van het apparatuur waren de Pioneer CDJ 100S en die Martin Pro 2000 rookmachine. Dat is pas een rookding. Deze zijn erg fijn, dat weet ik. Maar ik kan jullie niet na laten, dat het licht aan het plafond net zo goed was, als dat ik in mijn slaapkamer heb hangen. Hang er een paar MAC's neer. En een paar scans. Geen stomme scan's, maar 918's ofzo. Doe gek en maak er een leuk feest van. Verder kun je misschien nog iets leuks doen met Robocolours. Hang een stuk of twintig van die krengen neer, dat is stukken beter dan een stel parren, wat waren het, Par 56 of 64? In ieder geval, het is jammer dat jullie er zo weinig aandacht aan hebben besteedt. Dat wou ik even kwijt.

----------


## joost_summer

Ik wou ff zeggen, dat het enigste wat mij boeide wat er onderaan de site stond, van het apparatuur waren de Pioneer CDJ 100S en die Martin Pro 2000 rookmachine. Dat is pas een rookding. Deze zijn erg fijn, dat weet ik. Maar ik kan jullie niet na laten, dat het licht aan het plafond net zo goed was, als dat ik in mijn slaapkamer heb hangen. Hang er een paar MAC's neer. En een paar scans. Geen stomme scan's, maar 918's ofzo. Doe gek en maak er een leuk feest van. Verder kun je misschien nog iets leuks doen met Robocolours. Hang een stuk of twintig van die krengen neer, dat is stukken beter dan een stel parren, wat waren het, Par 56 of 64? In ieder geval, het is jammer dat jullie er zo weinig aandacht aan hebben besteedt. Dat wou ik even kwijt.

----------


## DJ_Robin

nou dat van die mac'en en die 918 is zeker leuk. Maar wat heeft hij gevangen voor diet klusje en wat wou de organistor ervoor uitgeven ??? ik denk dat je eerst daar eens naar moet kijken voordat je mac'en gaat huren dan heb je alleen maar kans dat je verlies maakt of dat je netzoveel uitgeeft aan huren als wat je krijgt van de organistaie. Trouwens ik vond het een erg mooie show tuurlijk mac'en zijn leuk 918 zijn leuk 20 !!!! colors zijn ook leuk maar deze show was ook mooi !!! en als de organistaie niet meer wilde betalen vind ik dit een erg goed bedacht idee !!!

De show hangt niet af jouw creativiteit maar van het budget wat je krijgt !!!

dat wou ik ff kwijt.

M.V.G

Pioneer DJ Equipment
if you only want the best !!!!!

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:
> Doe gek en maak er een leuk feest van.



Inderdaad, zoals Robin zei, als jij dat allemaal wil betalen geen probleem hoor. En je redenering om precies MAC 500 snap ik niet, die 918's nog minder...Er bestaan nog andere dingen die ook goed zijn hoor. Ik vond het trouwens leuk uitzien. En wat doet dat er nu toe als dat nu par 56 of 64 is. Voor een dixo maakt dat niet veel uit!

Btw, hoe kan jij weten "dat ze er zo weinig aandacht aan hebben besteedt"???

Oh nog iets, sinds wanneer zijn robocolors krengen?

Markske

----------


## crazydj16

Dat we eigenlijk nog happen op dit soort nutteloze postings<img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle>...verder ben ik het helemaal eens met Robin & Marske.

Als jij ongeacht het budget van de klant met stapels mh's/scan's & kleurenwisselaars aankomt vind ik je best wel marktverziekend (en vooral heel dom!) bezig!

grtz

-----------------------
konnie danse' darom  doek techniek
MSN: osseweye@bart.nl

----------


## Evert

> citaat:Hang er een paar MAC's neer. En een paar scans. Geen stomme scan's, maar 918's ofzo.



Wij waren allang blij dat we eindelijk een paar 518's konden betalen!!!
Als jij een paar MAC500s hebt tegen de prijs van 518s, dan mag je me ff maile.





> citaat:wat waren het, Par 56 of 64?



Par 64.





> citaat:Verder kun je misschien nog iets leuks doen met Robocolours. Hang een stuk of twintig van die krengen neer, dat is stukken beter dan een stel parren



We willen ook graag een paar PRO400 colors erbij hebben, maar ik vind een stel parren altijd wel mooi om te gebruike als basisverlichting.

Tsjuus.

----------


## gotcha

effe vraagje hoelang ben je wel nie bezig met opzetten en hoeveel vraag je voor de afgebellde show????

----------


## Ludo

Opbouwen gaat heel erg snel. Trusje in elkaar zetten, parretjes erin, scans erin, wat oudhollandse lichteffecten, kabeltje trekken, check, takelen/ratel(l)en, licht en besturingskissies op zn plek ROLLEN voeding erin en draaien maar. Owja de speakers zijn ook wel makkelijk... in totaal de show wat je op de foto's zag? excl. laad en lossen 2uurtjes tot max 2,5 uur.
Meeste tijd zit in ophangen van licht en de kabeltjes trekken.

En je had het over de afgebellde show? weet ik niks van.. maar het hangt er eigenlijk vanaf hoe kort ze van te voren afbellen, een dag tot 4 dagen van te voren wordt er wel wat in rekening gebracht. Maar op langere termijn doen we er niet zo moeilijk over...

Tsjuuus,

Ludo

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Denk dat hij de prijs van de *afgebeelde* show wilt weten <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groeten, Remco

----------

